
A Visual Overview of Typography (2009) - scghost
http://thinkingwithtype.com/letter/
======
devindotcom
This is a great resource. And as always if you're interested by this stuff and
haven't gone through The Raster Tragegy and Low Resolution, please have at it:

[http://rastertragedy.com/](http://rastertragedy.com/)

Even in these days of high-resolution screens this process of adapting a
perfect curve to imperfect pixels is important and really just fascinating.

------
benrbray
Out of curiosity, can anyone point to a similar resource aimed at languages
not written with the Latin alphabet? Chinese, Japanese, Arabic, etc.. I'm
curious which "knobs" are available to other languages, and how preferences
differ.

~~~
aikinai
This isn't necessarily comprehensive or authoritative, but here's a quick
overview of Japanese:

[https://atadistance.net/2017/03/13/japanese-typography-
basic...](https://atadistance.net/2017/03/13/japanese-typography-basics-apple-
maps-and-the-art-of-using-color-kanji/)

------
aarpmcgee
This book, Thinking with Type by Ellen Lupton, was one of the first design
books I ever read. I have been a designer for about 10 years now. It is a very
approachable introduction to typography.

------
thomk
This is a great resource run by a great guy:
[https://www.typewolf.com/](https://www.typewolf.com/)

A new sample every day, very cool.

------
fabiensanglard
Beautiful.

nit: Would be great to update with SVG drawings. These "old" ones are badly
pixelated.

------
krsdcbl
Excellent ressource! Summaries like this often lack depth and detail, but this
page really does give a good bird's-eye view of typography & it's terminology.

------
ChrisArchitect
(2009)

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

